# Buckeye Lake or Alum Creek Spillway ????



## MattSmith223 (Dec 20, 2015)

Looking to go fishing today.... Which place would i have better luck for saugeyes throwing husky jerks & swim baits ??? someone please let me know. Thanks


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I would shoot for alum , blanked out as buckeye last night from boat threw the whole tackle box at em three bites whole night


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

i wouldn't hit the alum creek spillway there is practically no water coming out of the lake right now. If you go to alum try from shore.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

the actual lake from shore just to be more clear


----------



## MattSmith223 (Dec 20, 2015)

BigDub007 said:


> I would shoot for alum , blanked out as buckeye last night from boat threw the whole tackle box at em three bites whole night


Oh wow ! thanks appreciate the advice


----------



## MattSmith223 (Dec 20, 2015)

OnTheFly said:


> the actual lake from shore just to be more clear


Thanks ! where would u suggest saugeye fishing today? if anywhere ?


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

MattSmith223 said:


> Thanks ! where would u suggest saugeye fishing today? if anywhere ?


south pool at alum should have some decent clarity. not sure if indian has been good from shore at all. I don't really venture out that way. Mainly stick to alum and hoover. I have been avoiding eye fishing though and hitting smallmouth instead. I prefer creeks and river over reservoirs.


----------



## Jordy24 (Mar 29, 2017)

Fished Alum yesterday, onthefly is right, water is barely coming out of the spillway. I fished the lake from south bank, no luck. A couple boats were close to me and didn't see them pull anything.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Jordy24 said:


> Fished Alum yesterday, onthefly is right, water is barely coming out of the spillway. I fished the lake from south bank, no luck. A couple boats were close to me and didn't see them pull anything.


The last 2-3 weeks at Alum have been really slow for me. Not seeing anyone catching much lately, either.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

jholbrook said:


> The last 2-3 weeks at Alum have been really slow for me. Not seeing anyone catching much lately, either.


unless you name is Troy


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I caught two in alum spillway two nights ago, they're in there.


----------



## Jamesmac123 (May 17, 2016)

Anyone ever have any luck at the alum creek spillway fishing for Muskie?


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Jamesmac123 said:


> Anyone ever have any luck at the alum creek spillway fishing for Muskie?


4 so far this year


----------



## Jamesmac123 (May 17, 2016)

gumbygold said:


> 4 so far this year


Can I ask what you're fishing with? And what your set up is? I'm new to Muskie fishing and haven't had any luck so far this year. Any advice would be great!


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Jamesmac123 said:


> Can I ask what you're fishing with? And what your set up is? I'm new to Muskie fishing and haven't had any luck so far this year. Any advice would be great!


Saugeye baits. haha. Swimbaits and jerk baits.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Good one from the alum spillway. Large shad kill underway now. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

